# Simple Vermiculite Method....



## Sensi-Man (Feb 20, 2007)

Uusaully i would germinate my seeds in a glass of water in a dark room for a few days and they sprout and then i plant into the medium,but recently i discovered that you can germinate seeds in small pots of 100% vermiculite as long as you mist it and keep it moist,after a few days you've got a seedling reaching for the light,then quickly re-pot into a soil or coco mix with parts perltie and parts vermiculite.

Vermiculite as we know holds in nutrients and is very helpful in growing in the same way perlite holds water and is essential for growing good MJ.But Vermiculite is a PERFECT medium for germinating seeds,i personally have just germinated 4 swazi seeds and a transkei(brought back to the UK from s/africa,100%unhybridised sativas) using only vermiculite as opposed to my usual method which is to steep them in water in a dark place which i gotta admit works just as well as the Vermiculite method

Iv used the other methods mentioned but the water method and now the Vermiculite method are the fastest germinating methods IMo,so thought id post this in case any of y'all ,like me,werent aware that vermiculite is an ideal germinating medium.Heres to many seedlings y'all:joint:


----------



## Weeddog (Feb 20, 2007)

I've used perlite in the same way to germinate my seeds with.  It is also fast, but I've never compared with vermiculite.  Seems perlite was easier to find a few years ago when I got mine, couldnt even find the vermiculite.  I reuse my perlite after I start my plants.


----------



## Sensi-Man (Feb 20, 2007)

Hey i might try that next,iv just always did it the water method in a mug of water in a cool dark place and they have always germinated no probs,but when i went to my local garden centre and bought the vermiculite it said on the back...'ideal for germinating all plants' so i tried it and it workd a treat.Maybe i'll pop a few beans in some perlite and see how it compares.Peace Out:joint:


----------



## MJ20 (Feb 23, 2007)

I tried this about 5-6 days ago except with Oasis and it worked also  I already have 4 tiny leaves


----------

